# A new 'Maunder Minimum' on the way?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Or mini ice age? How will the man made climate change turds blame man for this? :vs_shocked:

Are we heading for a mini Ice Age? - AOL Living UK

Sun has gone totally spotless and that's bad news for Earth

Sun ?going blank?, Earth heading towards mini ice age


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Or mini ice age? How will the man made climate change turds blame man for this? :vs_shocked:
> 
> Are we heading for a mini Ice Age? - AOL Living UK
> 
> ...


We went thru this in the 1970's also. "The Coming Ice Age" screamed headlines, and magazine covers.

And the Green Freaks have figured out that "global warming" has been debunked, and so have begun calling it "climate change". Since the climate actually does naturally change on a daily basis they can still con the gullible into believing their line of jive.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Just wish they'd figure out how to tax the sun and not me.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

What? My 96 Ranger isn't causing Climate change?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We went thru this in the 1970's also. "The Coming Ice Age" screamed headlines, and magazine covers.
> 
> And the Green Freaks have figured out that "global warming" has been debunked, and so have begun calling it "climate change". Since the climate actually does naturally change on a daily basis they can still con the gullible into believing their line of jive.


I remember the ice age hype.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They have everything covered by calling it "man-made climate change" and stifling all rational voices that point out their claims are unfounded.

Pay up, you filthy, polluting, useless eater!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Red lion wasn't that that ten's of thousands of year ago ? LMAO. Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

baldman said:


> Red lion wasn't that that ten's of thousands of year ago ? LMAO. Sorry I couldn't resist.


From the first link.



> If the decrease in solar activity continues, it could result in a period similar to the 'Maunder minimum' of 1645 to 1700. During this time, there were only about 50 sunspots on the surface of the Sun, resulting in very severe winters and cold summers.
> 
> Several studies suggest the 'Maunder Minimum' coincided with the coldest phase of global cooling, which was called the 'Little Ice Age'. During the resulting cold winters in Europe and North America, rivers such as the Thames and the Danube froze over, allowing skating and Ice Fairs.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> They have everything covered by calling it "man-made climate change" and stifling all rational voices that point out their claims are unfounded.
> 
> Pay up, you filthy, polluting, useless eater!


Lol. I can not wait to see how man has influenced sun activity/inactivity.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Red lion I know you were referring to the 70's but I still thought it was funny.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

baldman said:


> Red lion I know you were referring to the 70's but I still thought it was funny.


:vs_frown:


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

See this is almost adult like. We can harass each other a bit and no one gets mad or rude this is a nice change for the internet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> They have everything covered by calling it "man-made climate change" and stifling all rational voices that point out their claims are unfounded.
> 
> Pay up, you filthy, polluting, useless eater!


Lynch, the DOJ Head Chick, came out a few months ago and floated the idea that "climate change deniers" could face federal charges. Amongst the uproar over free speech rights and the Constitution, the issue quietly died.
But that is just another example of the lawlessness of the Obama administration.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Lynch, the DOJ Head Chick, came out a few months ago and floated the idea that "climate change deniers" could face federal charges. Amongst the uproar over free speech rights and the Constitution, the issue quietly died.
> But that is just another example of the lawlessness of the Obama administration.


The issue is not dead

http://dailycaller.com/2016/06/27/dem-party-platform-calls-for-prosecuting-global-warming-skeptics/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Or mini ice age? How will the man made climate change turds blame man for this? :vs_shocked:
> 
> Are we heading for a mini Ice Age? - AOL Living UK
> 
> ...


Very interesting Thanks Sorta like reading the Book of Revelation.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

The Carrington Event happened during the minimum in the solar cycle....zero sunspots for a year or so and BOOM! A Giant Solar Fart!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought ethanol was going to save us from this??


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The sun is a mildly variable star. Always has been. We, as humans, owe our very existence to it.

Don't fight Mother Nature.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Yes, The Sun Is Dimming





> According to scientists who have given the data an honest evaluation, the Sun will be near minimum brightness by 2030 or with a few years of that date.
> 
> Drawing my own curves, I come up with 2026 to 2032, with the most likely year 2029. But that is from historical data, not from theory, so I could be off a year or six. And the only thing w4 can be certain of is that we will need tean heated long john's before the cold goes away.


Yes, The Sun Is Dimming | Extrano's Alley

Why the sun will soon get dimmer | Fox News


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is the only cause I support. You should see the Liberals eyes light up when they see me wear it. Too bad they don't get it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Certainly possible....



> Scientists: Weak Ocean Circulation Could Signify Incoming Mini Ice Age





> A weak circulation of ocean waters in the North Atlantic could signify that a mini ice age is just around the corner. Scientists have discovered the weakening currents look similar to those that happened right before the Little Ice Age, a cold spell observed between about 1600 and 1850 AD.
> 
> During the Little Ice Age, the Baltic Sea, along with many of the lakes and rivers in Europe froze over. And new and recent studies are showing that the currents in the North Atlantic ocean are at their lowest in 1,500 years.


Scientists: Weak Ocean Circulation Could Signify Incoming Mini Ice Age


----------



## Apostle_ (Nov 24, 2018)

From what I gather the atmosphere compresses during low sunspot activity, reducing protection. I wondered if this would set us up for a Carrington event. The addition of much colder temps and a sudden loss of power would not bode well for us. Add in Stratospheric Aerosol Injection further cooling the atmosphere...not good.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is beginning. A little more info on the cooling cycle, sun and the bogus lefty climate change scam.....



> The Maunder Minimum (1645-1715) and Dalton Minimum (1790-1830) - periods of low solar activity - were responsible for the coldest periods of the Little Ice Age. England's River Thames froze. Whole civilizations collapsed as people starved because cold-induced poor harvests led to malnutrition that made people too weak to resist disease. Likewise, increased solar activity in the Roman Warm Period (~250 B.C. to A.D. 400) and Medieval Warm Period (~A.D. 950-1250) brought warmer temperatures on Earth, and thriving crops led to greater nutrition and lower mortality rates.
> 
> Hundreds of peer-reviewed scientific papers affirm the overwhelming impact of solar activity on Earth's temperature.
> 
> ...


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/global_cooling_the_real_climate_threat.html


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We are going to kill ourselves long before any weather phenomena or radio active death rays from space. It's all about wealth redistribution, ours.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is upon us. We are projected to get up to a foot of snow starting tonight into tomorrow morning.



> Solar Minimum Madness: Is Thanksgiving's Winter Wonderland A Preview Of The Bitterly Cold Winter To Come?





> Scientists tell us that solar activity becomes very quiet during a "solar minimum", and when solar activity becomes very quiet we tend to have very cold winters. And in recent months solar activity has been very, very low. In fact, we haven't seen any sunspots at all "since November 2"&#8230;
> 
> We have not seen any sunspots since November 2, and at that time they were only visible for two days, and prior to that no sunspots since October 2.
> 
> Unless things change, and that is not expected to happen, we should prepare for a very cold and very snowy winter.


https://www.shtfplan.com/headline-news/solar-minimum-madness-is-thanksgivings-winter-wonderland-a-preview-of-the-bitterly-cold-winter-to-come_11262019


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Earth Is About To Enter A 30-Year "Mini Ice Age" As The Sun Hibernates, Scientist Warns


https://www.zerohedge.com/health/earth-about-enter-30-year-mini-ice-age-sun-hibernates-scientist-warns


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

If I had to choose between surviving a Maunder minimum or global warming, I'd choose global warming in a heartbeat.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> If I had to choose between surviving a Maunder minimum or global warming, I'd choose global warming in a heartbeat.


Periods of warming are healthier for the planet, especially for the growth of vegetation and greater elimination of CO2.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

RedLion said:


> Periods of warming are healthier for the planet, especially for the growth of vegetation and greater elimination of CO2.


Not to mention that it becomes easier to produce food in marginal zones. Maybe not in fragile areas on Africa, but in the major food producing countries with more temperate climates.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Carbon Dioxide: The Gas of Life


----------

